# 8'x4'x40"



## Orion (May 16, 2011)

I am in the process of building a 8 foot by 4 foot 40 inch tall cage. I used Birch 3/4 in 4x8s and I cut 2 of the at 40 inches to use the 8 in wide by 8 feet long on the front tops and bottom. I have used an entire gallon of Dry Lok, which was only 2 coats on the inside surfaces before I started assembly. I am going to put another 2 coats on the inside now that its together. I will be using sliding glass panels on the front the tracking was ordered today. I am going to stain it to try and make it look nicer. If the Tegus don't like it then I will use it as a dog house.


----------



## Shadowgamer21 (May 16, 2011)

what are the clamps in place for? I dont see any nails or screws in place so I am assuming some sort of adhesive. I'm just wondering, I have no experience with building with wood.


----------



## adam1120 (May 16, 2011)

damn im soo jealous broD hhah i want to build mine like that but i was think to hendges on it and putting the hendges on the top corner so ther tegus wont try and scrath the plexi glass when they tryin to get out


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good. I am going to tag along I am going to build another tegu enclosure for my new tegu coming. I don't want to use a frame this time.


----------



## turtlepunk (May 16, 2011)

lookin pretty awesome!


----------



## Orion (May 16, 2011)

Shadowgamer- The clamps press the wood together so the adhesive I use sets up. I use Liquid Nail on every seam, its waterproof and it seals the joint and wont let moisture seap in. I do use finishing nails so you dont see them and makes a much nicer looking job. 

Adam- There is only a few dollar difference between glass and plexi


----------

